# I Finally Finished a BIG Job!



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm still logging white pine and as my helper is still comeing over, we've been up in the woods!

Here's the first white pine of the day and it's a beauty!!







I counted 110 rings, so it's an old tree forsure!






My old 268XP sure has been a good saw!






And with the limbs cut off and the logs sawn out at 16' 6", i started skidding the logs






Eariler i poped out this HUGE boulder out of our skidding road and rolled it aside, as there was no way around it!






And with the log skidded out, i loaded it on my "log hauling" running gear,






So, with two loads loaded, we headed out where i barely made it up "sugar sand hill" without letting out lots of chain! But we did make it, clawing our way to the top and headed home where my helper started washing the logs,






And once again, we had some VERY nice logs!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

Now it's time to mill the logs! My helper came over and we've been milling some of those HUGE logs!

I'm now targeting 3x8's as much as possible, so i've been milling some "side" lumber at 2 by what ever i can get, to be used in a couple building projects i have comeing up!

Here's one log at the "cant" stage,






And here's the 3x8's, and 2x16" side lumber i got off it,






To maximize the 3x8's out of a cant,






I get it down to where i can split it into two 8" wide cants, then rolling them 90* and started takeing 3x lumber off,






Anyway, here's the 3x8's we milled out yesterday,






Along with all the 5/4 from yesterday and a few days ago,






all delivered to my customer/friends warehouse and stickered!






That's a LOT of 3x8's, and a nice stack of 16' 5/4 in the back ground!






The BEST part of "this" story is, i've now filled the entire materials list for this job! With all the delays, it's been going on for over 2 yrs, and the above is only part of the lumber i've milled for this job!

I can't tell you how happy i am to have this job done!

SR


----------



## badhabit (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bashmaki (Sep 18, 2012)

*Nice job*

Nice White Pine!
Now I have lumber envy

gus


----------



## terryknight (Sep 18, 2012)

very impressive


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Sep 19, 2012)

As always... GREAT pics Sawyer Rob!!!!!

Congrats on having that large project done and behind you!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## Garmins dad (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your pics.. nice wood...


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, glad you liked the picts...

I thought i'd add a little more to this thread, SO... see the big log in this pict?






It was left over from the above materials list that i was milling for. Anyway, i needed to build a beam, so i milled that big log "mostly" into 2x14's - 16 feet long, and then put them on stickers. Later when i had the time, i loaded them back on the BSM and resawed them all at the same time, to get some really NICE 2x12's...






Then i put ratchet straps around them and moved them to a long trailor that i have,






I bought several sheets of 3/4" CDX plywood on sale some time ago, and brought them out of the shop two at a time, to resaw them into 12" widths,






Now it's time to get started building the 30 foot beam that i need! So i put down two 2x12's, adding plenty of "liquid nails", and put a layer of CDX on top, useing LOT'S of nails to nail them together!






and kept adding layers, making sure to alternate the joints,






With the beam getting pretty thick, i changed to longer and longer nails, so this "palm nailer" really saved my old wore out joints!!






Until i FINALLY had my 9"x12" - 30 foot beam!






Glueing nailing layers of ply between the layers of solid wood, greatly increases the strength of a beam, it makes it MUCH stronger, ableing it to carry much greater loads!

So, there's how i used the the lumber from that big log in the pict...

SR


----------



## BobL (Sep 22, 2012)

Great pics - thanks for posting.


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello Sawyer Rob!!

Great pics!!!!! 

Was that log still green when you were building that beam or had it had a chance to dry?

Thanks for sharing!!!!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 23, 2012)

The beam will never be in a heated building, so the lumber didn't have to be completely dry, so "no" it wasn't below 20% moisture, but it wasn't completely green either.

That's why i used "liquid nails" for the glue, it glues higher moister lumber just fine and also has exellent gap filling abilities!

SR


----------



## terryknight (Sep 23, 2012)

that is quite the beam


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for that info Sawyer Rob!

I notice that you cut lots of White Pine... do you ever use any Red Pine (Norway Pine)? 

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice job on the beam. Whats the name of the orange pusher over thingy in first pic? Thanks , doug


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 23, 2012)

DUGs-sawshop said:


> Nice job on the beam. Whats the name of the orange pusher over thingy in first pic? Thanks , doug



The tree pusher is a "Timber Jack", i got it from Norwood Industries.

I've been milling a lot of white pine lately, because that's what the job i was on called for, also it makes really good construction lumber. I like milling pine, white or red, i've sawn both. Pine just mills up so nice...

SR


----------



## Dave Boyt (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice post. I've got to do something like that to build a mill shed. Near as I can tell, the only purpose of a tarp is to hold in the moisture. Do you have a log arch? I couldn't believe how much easier it makes pulling logs, and it keeps them cleaner.


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Sep 27, 2012)

> Do you have a log arch? I couldn't believe how much easier it makes pulling logs, and it keeps them cleaner.



@Dave

Do you have any pics of your log arch in action? It sounds very interesting...

Thanks,
-Dad2FourWI


----------



## Dave Boyt (Sep 27, 2012)

Dad2FourWI said:


> @Dave
> 
> Do you have any pics of your log arch in action? It sounds very interesting...
> 
> ...



Yes, I have photos, but rather than hijack this thread, I'll start a new one. There should be enough interest for an active thread.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 29, 2012)

Dave Boyt said:


> Nice post. I've got to do something like that to build a mill shed. Near as I can tell, the only purpose of a tarp is to hold in the moisture. Do you have a log arch? I couldn't believe how much easier it makes pulling logs, and it keeps them cleaner.



Dave,

I don't have an arch, and i really don't need one. The only time i would have used one was for the pine i just logged, and it was just cheaper/easier to wash the logs. Two pulls on the motor cord, and plenty of water came out to wash the sand away.

If i didn't have the water, an arch sure would keep the logs cleaner, as i have used one in the past.

SR


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 29, 2012)

*Thank you for the photos.*

Do you have any more of your FEL log forks please? It's something I really need to get for my tractor. Also, the log trailers are something I need also!

How do you find moving around a few smaller logs in one lift over uneven ground? Will the single grab hold them OK without too much log movement? It's a nice big opening you've got on that grab. Did you build this yourself or buy it and if the latter from where? 

Thanks.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 30, 2012)

The forks and grapple that i have were designed/build by my loader mfg., they have been unbelivable! Extremely strong and well designed! I'm VERY happy i bought something designed for my loader, rather than home building something cheaper that works, but could never equil the factory tools in performance.

This thing is STRONG!







Is fully adjustable, and has MANY uses around my place,











Small logs or even brush is no problem at all...






SR


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for this info'.

Do you have a link to the website please? I googled my loader mfg and got too many hits to go through them all.

It looks like the extra wide capacity of the forks would come in handy when carrying those logs.

The way that grab is pivoted up and forward is interesting. It also has some width to the grab itself which could be very useful too.

I've only a 50HP tractor so there's often a trade off between implement weight and loading capacity, but I'd rather lean towards a stringer implement I can use if ever I get something more powerful in the future.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 1, 2012)

My loader is an ALO Quickie, it has the european mount, not the skidsteer mount. The Eroupean mounting system is stronger than the skid mount, and you are going to see it more and more on the bigger tractors, as they are seeing failures of the skid mount on the big tractors.

My point being, my forks/grapple probably won't work on your tractor... And i haven't looked for or at the ALO website, so i don't know what it is.

SR


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 1, 2012)

Sawyer Rob said:


> My loader is an ALO Quickie, it has the european mount, not the skidsteer mount. The Eroupean mounting system is stronger than the skid mount, and you are going to see it more and more on the bigger tractors, as they are seeing failures of the skid mount on the big tractors.
> 
> My point being, my forks/grapple probably won't work on your tractor... And i haven't looked for or at the ALO website, so i don't know what it is.
> 
> SR



Thanks for this. My tractor FEL uses Euro hitch, has a full height lift capacity over 1000kgs (2200 Lbs) at the pins, and I note the weight of the forks and grab combined on their site is around 200kgs for the 1000kg max load option. I am really liking the design of these forks and grapple.

Do you mind advising what you paid for 'em? It might be more than I can afford, as is usually the way when I see something I really like.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 3, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks for this. My tractor FEL uses Euro hitch, has a full height lift capacity over 1000kgs (2200 Lbs) at the pins, and I note the weight of the forks and grab combined on their site is around 200kgs for the 1000kg max load option. I am really liking the design of these forks and grapple.
> 
> Do you mind advising what you paid for 'em? It might be more than I can afford, as is usually the way when I see something I really like.



I bought them LONG time ago, and i don't remember exactly what i did pay for them, but it was over a thousand dollars at the time.

It just proves what i always say, "if" you buy GOOD tools that really work for you, in time the cost will be forgotten. If you buy something so so that works half azz, you will never forget that deal!

SR


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 3, 2012)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I bought them LONG time ago, and i don't remember exactly what i did pay for them, but it was over a thousand dollars at the time.
> 
> It just proves what i always say, "if" you buy GOOD tools that really work for you, in time the cost will be forgotten. If you buy something so so that works half azz, you will never forget that deal!
> 
> SR



Got a price from a dealer.

forks: $885
log grab: $1718
total: $2603

As I suspected, beyond my means at this point in time :-(


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 4, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Got a price from a dealer.
> forks: $885
> log grab: $1718
> total: $2603
> ...



I'm certain i didn't pay that much, but i've owned them over 10 years now too... The way things go up, if it's something you will really use, it's worth it to try to get it sooner rather than later.

As far as i'm concerned, mine have paid for themselves just in the huge amount of work they have saved me, allowing me to get other things done!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, i guess i'll add some more to this, as i've had several people ask me what the 30' beam was for? It's for a sawmill shed i'm building and here's how i got started.

First thing i wanted to do was to push the sod off the area where the bld. was going, so i got my 450 and started pushing sod,






It also leveled the area,






I didn't need to go too deep, as i wanted to raise the area with clean sand,






And, as my friend has an sand pit close by, i would just go there with my tractor and get the sand myself,






And bring it home one bucket load at a time,






Then leveling it and using the tractor to "pack" the lifts,











Until i had a nice pad of sand all compacted,






SR


----------



## Garmins dad (Oct 12, 2012)

vey nice work.. I can't wait to see how your setting this saw shop up.. 

I have the baby brother to your dozer.. a old JD 440 with a detroit..


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 16, 2012)

With the pad all done, i got a couple of my nephues over to help me, and i bored the holes for the poles,






Going down 4' and throwing a post pad in the bottom of each hole,






then sitting the poles in the holes,






Next we started adding braceing,











and the nailer for the rafters,











It has a 26' door opening to get logs through,






and is 30' long by 10' wide with southern exposure. It will be plenty big for how i use my mill...

SR


----------



## terryknight (Oct 16, 2012)

looking good there sir.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Now it's time to set the beam, so made some brackets to hold it, and trimmed the center post off to length, as the beam is going to set on top of it. With the beam being 30' long and so heavy, it took a little jockying to get it centered on my folks, and over to the mill site,






Once there, i got it quite close with the tractor, and then used ratchet straps to get it where i needed it,






Then nailing it into place, adding the home made brackets i made. It came out pretty good and i'm happy with it.

With that done, i milled out a bunch of 2x4's and 2 x and also 3 x by 6's for the rafters ect....






I want this roof VERY strong, so i'm putting plenty of rafters up, so i got started nailing them up,






putting them 16" OC, some 3x and others 2x,






until i had them all up,






and i could get started on cutting them to length and nailing a facia board on,






Then lifting the 2x4's i cut up onto the rafters, i started nailing them into place too,






That's it for now,

SR


----------



## Dave Boyt (Oct 22, 2012)

First tractor envy (even more, with your latest photos), now shed envy! Looks like a great design. Is the part on the end going to be for storing blades & tools?


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree with Dave !!!!

Great pics and the project is looking super!

Are you going to put in some roof panels that allow light in? The older I get... there is no such thing as too much light! LOL!

Keep the pics coming!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks guys... Did i mention that i love my tractor??? lol

I mostly closed one end of this bld. in a bit, to give more protection to the head of my mill.

I think with a door opening as big as this bld. has, and with all the southern exposure, it will be lit plenty good, and i will have some lights in it too. Also, i have some glass i can put in the back wall if i decide i needs them.

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not sure how much more i'll get done on my sawmill shed before winter closes in, with the geese and sandhill cranes heading south, it's not far away!






But, i do have it a little further along now,

I didn't have quite enough lumber milled out, so i set another pine on the deck and made some more lumber,






Until i had plenty to finish the roof project,






And finished getting what i needed nailed into place,






So with that done, i picked up the pile of metal a friend gave me, and started cutting them to the length that i needed,






The sheets are 22' long, and i need them 16'- 6", so with all of them cut to length, i set them aside to be installed another day,






Some of the sheets are starting to rust, so i need to decide what i'm going to do about that before i install them...

SR


----------



## Cody Colston (Oct 26, 2012)

The mill shed looks great and I'm definitely envious. I've got one question about the construction, though. Why no birdsmouth notch on the rafters where they cross the outside beam?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Cody,

Did you notice how much over hang i have on those rafters? I didn't want to weaken them with an unneeded birds mouth, so i didn't cut any into them. I just may need the extra strength on down the road.

Glad you liked the picts...

SR


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Oct 27, 2012)

Great pics! It looks like the project is coming along!!!

I bet your mill will be "tucked away" for the winter any day now!!!!!

That is quite a span on your door opening... one idea, we had an old barn with a large opening for equip and it had a central post that could be put into place and taken out when necessary. It sure made is feel more at ease when we had an "old fashioned" Wisconsin snow season!!!!! LOL!

Keep the pics coming!

OK, enough coffee... time to lay up a bit more firewood!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 9, 2012)

Dad2FourWI said:


> Great pics! It looks like the project is coming along!!!
> 
> I bet your mill will be "tucked away" for the winter any day now!!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words!

I've had a post "mid span" ever since i put the rafters on. Because i put the beam up so soon after building it, and because the rafters were put up green, i wanted a post under the beam until the glue was dry in the center of the beam.

Anyway, i've been VERY busy, but i did manage to get the tin on now!






I'll move the mill into the bld. soon, and perhaps i'll mill some sideing?? It all depends on the weather, as i don't mill much in cold weather any longer.

I'm thinking the floor can wait until next spring!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 3, 2012)

Here it is in December, and WOW it's in the 60's outside! BUT, i'm NOT complaining!

Today was a good time to get started moving my BSM to it's NEW home!! So i drove the tractor over to the mill, and picked it up and walked it slooooowly to it's new home!







I don't have the cement floor done, but i really don't need it right now anyway...






I'm so glad to have this project winding down! Now, when i feel like it, i will mill some sideing and shelf material.






Looks pretty good in there to me! It's all leveled up and ready to go!

SR


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 3, 2012)

Rob,

Glad you got the mill moved ok. One wrong move and you'd have turned that frame into a pretzel (I know they're strong, but that grapple has quite a grip). It's gotta be at least 20'? Enjoy the weather while you can!


----------



## Peachfuzz (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome thread, great pictures! I love seeing progress, and the stiffer my back gets the more I appreciate everybody else's =) All that feeling of reward from watching it start to finish and none of the back ache, it's a total win!


----------



## mrnecsteve (Dec 5, 2012)

A couple more ideas to think of......hurricane ties...even if you make them out of steel banding yourself. They could help keep the roof from sailing off.
You were wondering about rust on the steel panels....consider asphalt mobile home roof coating. If you warm it up a little it goes on quick and easy.The verion I used has aluminum pigment in it.
You might not have a zoneing issue where you are.....but in my area ,if you put down concrete its no longer a pole barn...and requires 
permits, inspections and all that hassle. I used crusher-run on the floor of my outbuilding...its cheep,fast and the powder settles into the stone.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 5, 2012)

Looking real good. Would look better with 2 feet of sawdust around it.


Ordering those forks and grab tomorrow because I can't stand looking at the pictures in this tread any longer and lamenting I can't afford such a log pickerupper setup.

It's mince on toast for the next month or two, but I need to lose weight anyhow.

P.S. any bracing needed the other way (front to back) and any needed across the rafters?


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 5, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Looking real good. Would look better with 2 feet of sawdust around it.



I agree... way too clean looking. You going to cut some siding pretty soon? Here in rural southwest Missouri there aren't any building codes (yet). If you're dumb enough to build something that falls down, that's your problem.


----------



## mrnecsteve (Dec 5, 2012)

When you build the back half (for storeing wood to dry) I am thinking that 2-4 steel cables in an x fashion will allow you to tie the roof sills together real 
well, (or steel rod with turnbuckles,as used on telephone poles) . 
Youre title says "finished a big job". Thats funny. I built my own home 20+ years ago. 
I'm still not finished.:msp_smile: you'll see!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Guys, glad you liked the latest picts.. I'll try to answer your questions and comments...

mrnesteve, 

The roof is tied down with 2x4 nailers on the rafters, i do have a few more to cut and nail in...

I've used that silver roof coating in the past, that's what i had in mind to use this time too. I want to wire brush the rust a bit first, and i'm not going to do anything to it until next summer.

I didn't have to get a bld. permit for this, as it's agriculture related and i have a farm. Putting cement in it won't be a problem either...

kiwi,

You are going to love the forks and grapple! Put the hydraulic valve out there to run it! It sure is handy, for thousands of jobs!

The rafters have top braceing and there's NO way they can "rack" in either direction. I will put some short Y braceing on the poles at the top, but that's it...

Dave,

If i start milling in there, then i'll have to shovel the sawdust out next spring to put the concrete in!! lol

I always say i'm NOT going to mill in the cold weather, but after a while i just miss it so much i go out, load a log and get after it! lol I have several things i want to do on it yet...

Here's another pict.,






I can mill a 21' 6" log now, and as you can see, i made the door wide enough so i can add a few more feet if i want...

Thanks again guys!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 5, 2012)

mrnecsteve said:


> When you build the back half (for storeing wood to dry) I am thinking that 2-4 steel cables in an x fashion will allow you to tie the roof sills together real
> well, (or steel rod with turnbuckles,as used on telephone poles) .
> Youre title says "finished a big job". Thats funny. I built my own home 20+ years ago.
> I'm still not finished.:msp_smile: you'll see!!



When i started this thread, the "big job" was the 2 yr long milling job i did for a customer friend. (a 150 plus foot porch) That's the "big job" i was refering to. lol Then i just kept adding to the thread to get here...

Anyway, i already have plans for "the other half" of the bld., but i need to see how my health is next summer before i commit to it.

SR


----------



## john taliaferro (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep now iam jealous . looks real nice


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 6, 2013)

OK guys,

We've only had one snow and now this week it will be in the 50's!! Well, that's OK with me, and it won't be long now, before i roll a log onto my mill and try it out in it's new home!!






SR


----------



## Dave Boyt (Jan 7, 2013)

Sawyer Rob said:


> OK guys,
> 
> We've only had one snow and now this week it will be in the 50's!! Well, that's OK with me, and it won't be long now, before i roll a log onto my mill and try it out in it's new home!!
> 
> SR



So have you've got the concrete pad poured yet, or will you be shoveling sawdust? Nice wagon. Ever think about putting ski runners on it for the snow?


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 7, 2013)

I was reading on the fire wood forum last night and they said if the load was not stacked straight your not getting your moneys worth .Those look like some nice logs though .


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 7, 2013)

SR, I've been following this thread from the start and just wanted to jump in and say it has been fun watching you build the shed. Looking good! I'm guessing that with a roof overhead you'll find yourself milling in the winter more often.



Mr. HE


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 7, 2013)

Dave,

NO cement yet, i'm going to wait on cement until next summer. I'm just going to put a tarp down to catch what sawdust i make this winter. And, we have so little snow anymore, ski's would be usless 99.9% of the time, especially with the kind of traction my tractor has.

John, 

Those are my logs and they were FREE, so i'm pretty sure i'm getting my moneys worth out of them! lol

Mr. He,

I just mill on nice days anymore, no need to work myself out of a job!  Maybe later this week i'll mill a log or two??

Thanks guys, glad you like the thread!

SR


----------



## tjbier (Jan 9, 2013)

Just found this thread. Looks like fun, err work Rob!
I would like to have that setup some day. Quite nice. Sure is nice not to have to buy lumber huh!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 17, 2013)

Tjbier, you are right, it sure is nice to live in an area that has great woodlots with enough tree's to use for our building projects!

We had some warm weather, but it rained quite a bit and i didn't want to run the tractor and rut everything up around the mill sight and roads. SO, i didn't run the mill in it's new house...

I thought i'd post a few more winter logging picts, even we no longer have that snow! This has been a very mild winter!





















I'll do some milling when it dries up and we get a nice sunny day!

SR


----------

